# Solved: GTE cybertrust Global Root Certificate



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone!
This is my first post, basically I received an e-mail today from paypal, when I open it an annoying banner appeares stating my certificate is out of date & stops me doing anything else. I can't delete it & have to use task manager to close windows mail. 

If I click for information it tells me it's from GTE cybertrust global root & also referrs to a 248.e.akamai.net. I have Trend Micro Internet Secuity (up to date) & can't imagine a virus has got past.
 
I have done a system re-store to a date five days earlier, but it's made no difference
 
I can no longer log onto ebay or paypal which is a problem as I am currently selling.

What is this & how do I get rid of it & get my pc back to normal??
Thanks Robert


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hello & Thanks!

I am away this weekend, but will do as suggested on Monday.
Regards
Robert


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Good Morning Phantom01!
Thanks for your continued assistance, log copied as requested.
For the record I started my pc in safe mode & permanently deleted the original e-mail from paypal that started the problems. Best Regards Robert

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdimon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdiamon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SCServer\SCServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10k_ActiveX.exe
C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.orange.co.uk
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.ebay.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] C:\Program Files\Motorola\SMSERIAL\sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark X1100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark X1100 Series\lxbkbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UfSeAgnt.exe] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\UfSeAgnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdimon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdimon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxdiamon] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3500-4500 Series\lxdiamon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OE] "C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [OE] C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TMAS_OE\TMAS_OEMon.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://www.guitar-x.co.uk
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/QuickTime/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-3-48.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://gfx1.hotmail.com/mail/w3/pr01/resources/VistaMSNPUplden-gb.cab
O16 - DPF: {8100D56A-5661-482C-BEE8-AFECE305D968} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2009.07.28_v5.5.8.1/FacebookPhotoUploader55.cab
O16 - DPF: {C1FDEE68-98D5-4F42-A4DD-D0BECF5077EB} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/eBay_Enhanced_Picture_Control_v1-0-27-0.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://help.broadbandassist.com/bbdesktop/PreQual/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: lxdiCATSCustConnectService - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\\lxdiserv.exe
O23 - Service: lxdi_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxdicoms.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Rapport Management Service (RapportMgmtService) - Trusteer Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Trusteer\Rapport\bin\RapportMgmtService.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Central Control Component (SfCtlCom) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\SfCtlCom.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Unauthorized Change Prevention Service (TMBMServer) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\BM\TMBMSRV.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Personal Firewall (TmPfw) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmPfw.exe
O23 - Service: Trend Micro Proxy Service (TmProxy) - Trend Micro Inc. - C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\Internet Security\TmProxy.exe
--
End of file - 9184 bytes


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Mike65 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi - re Windows Live Mail 2011. Does anybody know how to insert a hyperlink and make it reveal the actual web insert and not just the hyperlink code/web address? Good old Outlook Express had a simple icon that allowed the hyperlink code to be inserted, you could then check it on a tab and also reveal 'source' on another message page tab.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your HijackThis log is clean. This has nothing to do with a virus.

Akamai seems to be a legitimate business (some MS downloads are carried on their servers). 

GTE CyberTrust Global Root is a legitimate Certificate Authority.

Now, don't ask me to explain all this in details. You'll need to Google it if you want more. 

Why are you getting that prompt? I'm not sure actually. Do you have all the latest Windows or Internet Explorer security updates?


----------



## Mike65 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi - As a 'junior member' with one post only, I know my place BUT my question was entirely different re. Windows Live Mail 2011 and the insert option for Hyperlinks. Anybody?

Cheers


----------



## Ambassador250 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi Phantom010,

Thanks for your continued assistance. 
Ive just stumbled across the reason for the certificate problem by accident. (I think) 
In the uk the clocks go back an hour this weekend so I checked that my pc was ok to make the adjustment automatically & noticed although the time was correct the year was registering 2004! Ive adjusted this in control panel & my pc has just downloaded windows updates (which it woudn't do before) & I can now access e-bay & paypal without problem. 
I checked my last full system scan carried out on the 21st October, & the following have been quarantined: Troj_PIDIEF.SMZB & qysdm (1).pdf. Could these affect the time /date setting??
Anyway for now all seems well. Does this seem like a logical explanation??
Regards Robert


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Anyway for now all seems well. Does this seem like a logical explanation??


Absolutely! I've seen this quite a few times before.


----------

